

Ask HN: Best day/hour to post on HN? - grep

What's the best time to post something on HN? The weekends are "boring", what's the best day? 
Does anyone have a study describing the relationship between number of comments/votes VS day/hour?
======
paulgb
This guy did some of the research: [http://blog.itlater.com/whats-the-best-
time-to-post-to-hacke...](http://blog.itlater.com/whats-the-best-time-to-post-
to-hackernews/)

Anecdotally, mid-afternoon PST seems to have been the most successful time for
my submissions. Posting before PST folks are at work is risky.

I usually save longer articles and papers for weekends, when people have the
time to read them.

~~~
what
I hope people don't start holding off on their submissions for the "optimal"
time. I'll have to find a different way to procrastinate in the mornings.

~~~
paulgb
Don't worry, it's like the stock market: as soon as people start optimizing
their submission times, any advantage of optimizing your submission time
diminishes to zero.

